# Clamoroso Napoli: pazza idea Pato



## Lucocco Franfrescone (7 Luglio 2013)

18 milioni al Corinthias
triennale da 3,5 milioni al giocatore
De Laurentiis chiede garanzie fisiche prima di affondare il colpo

Napolimagazine, soccer magazine, calcio fan page, calciomercatoweb


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Luglio 2013)

Ahahahahahhaha


----------



## The Ripper (7 Luglio 2013)

se fosse vero ci sarebbe una pretendente in meno per i primi 3 posti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se fosse vero ci sarebbe una pretendente in meno per i primi 3 posti



A parte che non ci credo,conoscendo de laurentiis sarebbe più un colpo mediatico che altro,quindi secondo me oltre a lui prenderanno anche un altro attaccante tra i soliti noti che gli accostano,sarebbe folle prendere solo lui in attacco


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2013)

Sarebbe un bidone mica male... prendilo DeLa...


----------



## chicagousait (7 Luglio 2013)

Ma nn ci credo proprio. Lasciare Cavani per un mezzo catorcio come Pato


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (7 Luglio 2013)

Ragazzi ricordatevi le frasi su Pirlo alla Juve eh ...
Guardate che Pato non ha disimparato a giocare a calcio, il talento ce l'ha ed è enorme.
Non stiamo parlando di un caso disperato all'Adriano ... ma di un giocatore che è al limite tra l'esplosione e l'oblio.
Ha 24 anni, c'è ancora la possibilità che alzi il suo livello di gioco.
A Napoli, in un ambiente in cui gli danno fiducia e con uno staff medico all'altezza, potrebbe trovare le condizioni ideali.
Onestamente, preferirei non lo acquistassero. Eviterei giudizi così netti in negativo, perchè poi ti ritornano indietro con gli interessi ...


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (7 Luglio 2013)

quoto franfrescone


----------



## Sheldon92 (7 Luglio 2013)

mi darebbe fastidio, molto.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (7 Luglio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ricordatevi le frasi su Pirlo alla Juve eh ...



'sto raffronto non ha alcun senso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2013)

se 18 milioni? ahahah non ci credo proprio


----------



## Butcher (7 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Luglio 2013)

Pato tecnicamente vale 10 El Shaarawy,


----------



## Hammer (7 Luglio 2013)

Ci faremmo delle grandi risate.


----------



## Ale (7 Luglio 2013)

garanzie fisiche per pato ? la garanzia che si rompe anche con la penna in mano per firmare?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2013)

Pato non riusciva mantenere la pressione di quei 2-3 fischietti del San Siro, pensa a un San Paolo contro, si metterebbe a piangere in campo

Che poi, ricordo che gli infortuni venivano attribuiti anche al manto del San Siro... Il San Paolo è un campo di patate

De Laurentiis non è un fesso, non lo farà


----------



## Gre-No-Li (7 Luglio 2013)

Se fosse vero, per quella cifra in Brasile lo vendono di corsa, ma non credo che Delamentis li cacci per un giocatore che non dà garanzie fisiche. Fosse a zero, come azione mediatica potrebbe avere un minimo di senso...


----------



## 2515 (7 Luglio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ricordatevi le frasi su Pirlo alla Juve eh ...
> Guardate che Pato non ha disimparato a giocare a calcio, il talento ce l'ha ed è enorme.
> Non stiamo parlando di un caso disperato all'Adriano ... ma di un giocatore che è al limite tra l'esplosione e l'oblio.
> Ha 24 anni, c'è ancora la possibilità che alzi il suo livello di gioco.
> ...



Nelle ultime 11-12 partite nel Corinthias Pato non ha MAI segnato, ha perso la maglia da titolare e si è mangiato una caterva di gol a porta VUOTA che neanche Robinho ce la farebbe. I tifosi già non lo sopportano più, figurati al san paolo. Io ci spero proprio, mi spaccherei dal ridere. E non dite che de laurentiis non è così sprovveduto, chi ha speso più di 10 milioni per quel cesso di vargas?
Adriano con centoventordici chili ha fatto 10 volte meglio di lui in brasile.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Luglio 2013)

Non ci credo.
De Laurentiis con il ricavato della cessione di Cavani prenderà un grande attaccante, andando sul sicuro.
Pato, tecnicamente non si discuterebbe, ma anche in Brasile ha fatto malissimo, e poi fisicamente è davvero troppo fragile.



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Pato tecnicamente vale 10 El Shaarawy,



Aridaje.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2013)

non lo toccate...è sempre stato uno dei miei giocatori preferiti


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2013)

ADV chiede garanzie fisiche!?!?!


----------



## BB7 (7 Luglio 2013)

Pato si è dimostrato un ragazzo senza attributi, non ha la stoffa per fare grandi cose con continuità.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2013)

Sostituire Cavani con Pato sarebbe una delle operazioni più scandalose della storia del calcio. I tifosi farebbero bene a far partire una sommossa popolare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non ci credo.
> De Laurentiis con il ricavato della cessione di Cavani prenderà un grande attaccante, andando sul sicuro.
> Pato, tecnicamente non si discuterebbe, ma anche in Brasile ha fatto malissimo, e poi fisicamente è davvero troppo fragile.
> 
> ...



Ho detto TECNICAMENTE. 
Ad esempio Pato aveva più capacità di saltare l'uomo.


----------



## Canonista (7 Luglio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Pato si è dimostrato un ragazzo senza attributi, non ha la stoffa per fare grandi cose con continuità.



Io ricordo che quando era arrivato grandi cose iniziava a farle, poi è iniziato il calvario...ora ha paura anche di camminare.


----------



## Gollume (7 Luglio 2013)

Ahahahahahah.


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2013)

ma de laurentiis per caso ha una figlia ?


----------



## juventino (7 Luglio 2013)

Non è così stupido De Laurentis, dai.


----------

